# drain plug installation



## tripleup05 (Nov 18, 2010)

Can somebody point me in the right direction for installing a drain plug? I know nothing about it...only that the previous owner of my boat couldn't get it to stop leaking so he JB welded over the entire thing. What is a good type, brand, etc and how to install it?


----------



## tripleup05 (Nov 21, 2010)

Bump. Anybody?


----------



## thad. (Nov 21, 2010)

That's crazy!

Can you drill out that JB Weld and reuse that hole?


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 21, 2010)

Drill hole, install drian plug fitting, seal with water proof sealant, tighten fitting. I used aquarium sealant. You want eh sealant around the treads of the fitting, not the plug threads. The plug should have a rubber gasket, and e a pipe thread.


----------



## tripleup05 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm going to do as Thad suggested and try and drill out the hole and put a new plug in. 

If that doesn't work, I'll install a new one. I still don't know what to buy though...I have been looking all over iboats.com and see tons of drain plugs, and tons of drain "tubes" but I'm still confused. It seriously can't be this hard   

Here is a drain tube. Is this what I am supposed to install through the hull? If so, how do I "tighten the threads" as Hanr3 described. Its just a piece of pastic #-o https://www.iboats.com/Seachoice-Splashwell-Drain-Tube/dm/cart_id.357833215--session_id.361825412--view_id.20368


----------



## redbug (Nov 21, 2010)

the one you have linked is a splash well tube. 
look for a DRAIN PLUG set very easy to install
if you have trouble book a night at the local ho;iday inn express and you will be fine


----------



## tripleup05 (Nov 22, 2010)

redbug said:


> the one you have linked is a splash well tube.
> look for a DRAIN PLUG set very easy to install
> if you have trouble book a night at the local ho;iday inn express and you will be fine



Is this what I'm looking for? Its the only drain and plug set I can find. https://www.iboats.com/Nylon-Drain-Plug/dm/cart_id.766951960--session_id.945120693--view_id.237221


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Why dont you drill out that JB Weld the previous owner used, and buy a rubber drain plug? The type you fold the handle over to lock it in the hole. It doesnt need threads.


----------



## tripleup05 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> Why dont you drill out that JB Weld the previous owner used, and buy a rubber drain plug? The type you fold the handle over to lock it in the hole. It doesnt need threads.



I'm going to try that first.


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 25, 2010)

tripleup05 said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > Why dont you drill out that JB Weld the previous owner used, and buy a rubber drain plug? The type you fold the handle over to lock it in the hole. It doesnt need threads.
> ...



My drain hole on my crestliner is wider than those universal plugs. Be sure to measure first.


----------



## mmf (Nov 29, 2010)

tripleup05 said:


> Can somebody point me in the right direction for installing a drain plug? I know nothing about it...only that the previous owner of my boat couldn't get it to stop leaking so he JB welded over the entire thing. What is a good type, brand, etc and how to install it?


takes a special tool to install the drain plug tube(brass or aluminum) and they are not cheap. The tool compresses the tube and rolls the outside edges while expanding the ID of the tube.


----------



## tripleup05 (Nov 30, 2010)

DaveInGA said:


> Yes, you can order a new one online or buy one at a local Marine dealership. All you have to do is flange it, not a real big deal to do.





Hanr3 said:


> Drill hole, install drian plug fitting, seal with water proof sealant, tighten fitting. I used aquarium sealant. You want eh sealant around the treads of the fitting, not the plug threads. The plug should have a rubber gasket, and e a pipe thread.





mmf said:


> takes a special tool to install the drain plug tube(brass or aluminum) and they are not cheap. The tool compresses the tube and rolls the outside edges while expanding the ID of the tube.



Hmmmm...three different pieces of advice. Not sure what to do #-o Hopefully when I finally get the old plug free it will work like a charm, and I won't have to worry about this anymore. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## LonLB (Nov 30, 2010)

I've installed about 5,000 drain plugs in Fiberglass and aluminum boats.

Easy as pie. Drill a hole the size of the OD of the drain plug, put it in there, mark your three holes with the appropriate drill bit and drill....Pull the plug out. Drill your holes.

Using stainless hardware thru bolt it using 5200 sealant or equivalent.


I attached an image of the drain plugs I've installed...


----------



## tripleup05 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the input LonLB. That is a "garboard" plug, right? I saw somewhere on iboats that they are made to install at the bottom of the transom, but I want a plug at the bottom of the hull. Any reason that type of plug can't be installed in the bottom?


----------



## LonLB (Nov 30, 2010)

If the mounting surface is flat you shouldn't have any problems if your using a good sealant.


----------



## redbug (Nov 30, 2010)

I would be worried about having the plug on the bottom. whay of you hit a rock and break it off? you could be in danger in a hurry


----------



## LonLB (Nov 30, 2010)

Ya I don't really care for that idea either....But going with a different plug wouldn't make things better.


----------



## tripleup05 (Dec 3, 2010)

I never even thought about the consequences of hitting something and knocking the plug out. The two or three different jon boats I have been in all had the plugs in the bottom, so I just assumed that was normal for aluminum boats. 

I think I am going to leave the current plug alone. As I've said, its smothered in JB weld and unless I knocked the tar out if, I don't see it going anywhere. 

So the plug pictured above mounts on the outside of the transom, right?


----------



## LonLB (Dec 3, 2010)

tripleup05 said:


> I never even thought about the consequences of hitting something and knocking the plug out. The two or three different jon boats I have been in all had the plugs in the bottom, so I just assumed that was normal for aluminum boats.
> 
> I think I am going to leave the current plug alone. As I've said, its smothered in JB weld and unless I knocked the tar out if, I don't see it going anywhere.
> 
> So the plug pictured above mounts on the outside of the transom, right?




Yep. At the very bottom of the outside of the transom.


----------



## tripleup05 (Dec 3, 2010)

This is what I need, right? https://www.iboats.com/Seasense-Garboard-Drain-Plug/dm/cart_id.240425658--session_id.288760812--view_id.56062

Also, I just had another thought...will the brass react with the aluminum?


----------



## LonLB (Dec 3, 2010)

tripleup05 said:


> This is what I need, right? https://www.iboats.com/Seasense-Garboard-Drain-Plug/dm/cart_id.240425658--session_id.288760812--view_id.56062
> 
> Also, I just had another thought...will the brass react with the aluminum?




Yep that's the one. You will be using enough sealant that you won't have any problems, even if it did react with the alum.


----------

